# hang tags



## Twin85 (Jun 12, 2005)

Anyone know a website for a company that does hang tags? Also, what is the easiest way to attatch a large number of hangtags to shirts (500+)?

I am looking for a hangtag that can be printed ona vintage looking material.

Thanks,

Parker


----------



## Adam (Mar 21, 2005)

Places like Morplan in the UK do all POS stuff like that. You can use a tag gun to tag garments quickly.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

DJ's Labels can also do hang tags


----------

